# i love my new hedgie, will she ever love me?



## ronnieJ (Dec 14, 2010)

so yesterday i was giving a 1 year old hedge hog, she keeps jumping, snorting, biting, and balling! will this ever stop??...ive been doing all i can to get her used to my smell , but so far nothing but an upset sharp ball thing. so is there any ideas of what we can do to make her warm up to us even more??

please help us! 
Alyscha


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC! This is a very common issue with new hedgie owners. There's lots of wonderful info in the Behavior threads. But bottom line - it takes lots & lots of patience. Continue to hold her, but give her some place to hide, like a blanket, fleece or towel on your lap. Treats like mealworms or kibble also help. Make your movements slow & gentle. Celebrate the little victories, like when they unball in under 3 minutes. 
Keep at it, be patient & consistent, read everything you can here. Hope it goes well!


----------

